# Extra Task für WebVisu. Wago



## nmap (24 August 2012)

Hi, kann man für die WebVisu einen extra Task anlegen und wäre das sinvoll?


----------



## WAGO (19 September 2012)

Hallo,

eine Extra-Task nur für die WebVisu ist nicht möglich. Es ist aber sinnvoll, wenn man die WebVisu nutzen möchte, von dem Task-System Gebrauch zu machen. Das Hauptprogramm sollte dann von einer zyklischen Task aufgerufen werden. Die optimale Zeit für das Intervall sollte das 2,5-fache der Zykluszeit des Hauptprogramms betragen. Näheres dazu findest Du auch hier.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------

